# What made you smile today?



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 24, 2011)

Well? What made you smile today?

Today I was riding my bicycle back from my friends place when I decided to detour from my usual route, just for a change of scenery when I had a squirrel bound across the road in front of me. It made me smile.


----------



## Smelge (Apr 24, 2011)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> Well? What made you smile today?
> 
> Today I was riding my bicycle back from my friends place when I decided to detour from my usual route, just for a change of scenery when I had a squirrel bound across the road in front of me. It made me smile. Here's a picture of it: http://bikepirates.livejournal.com/1331468.html


 
Fixed that for you.


----------



## Vincent Jaeger (Apr 24, 2011)

Smelge said:


> Fixed that for you.


 Clever guy.... Atleast I found it funny D:

What makes me smile? Today? The fresh smell of an applecake being finished....


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 24, 2011)

Smelge said:


> Fixed that for you.



I don't envy the poor bastard that had to get that out of the rota. They must have had to cut the squirrel up to get it out.

Thankfully there was plenty of space between me and the squirrel, and as I had my little trailer in tow too I wasn't travelling fast either.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Apr 24, 2011)

The thought of the fact that I can fap again.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 24, 2011)

my kitten napping in my hoodie purring as she sleeps.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 24, 2011)

A cup of coffee, Cadbury eggs, a beautiful and slightly cool yet sunny day. Perfect for walking. 

c:


----------



## Heliophobic (Apr 24, 2011)

Nothing. It's only 1:00 PM.


----------



## Philote (Apr 24, 2011)

Waking up at 11. Looking round, and seeing my 3 best friends sleeping around the living room after staying up till 3 playing portal 2.


----------



## Pbjam (Apr 24, 2011)

Non-StopNyanCat


----------



## Don (Apr 24, 2011)

Ditto for Nyan Cat. It's impossible to feel sad after listening to that.


----------



## Teto (Apr 24, 2011)

Don said:


> Ditto for Nyan Cat. It's impossible to feel sad after listening to that.


 
Yeah, I agree. The annoyance kind of takes over everything else.


----------



## Esplody (Apr 24, 2011)

I saw someone walking around with a shirt, the front saying "He has risen" and the back saying "RUN!!!"
Pop culture blasphawin FT...W!


----------



## Vukasin (Apr 24, 2011)

My friend was looking through her computer folders today and came across some stuff she had drawn when she had just started drawing. We laughed quite hard a lot of the pictures.


----------



## Azure (Apr 24, 2011)

Leftovers :3


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Apr 24, 2011)

Azure said:


> Leftovers :3


 
That cigarette of yours is making me smile. :3


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 24, 2011)

Nothing. Today has been bleh for me. 

Utterly and completely bleh.


----------



## Grey Wolverine (Apr 24, 2011)

When I woke up at 11:00 today, had pancakes, and I didn't have to go to my aunt's for easter.


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 24, 2011)

Grey Wolverine said:


> When I woke up at 11:00 today, had pancakes, and I didn't have to go to my aunt's for easter.


 
Not having to do something is a great feeling isn't it.


----------



## Grey Wolverine (Apr 24, 2011)

Yep. Good shit man, good shit.


----------



## Azure (Apr 25, 2011)

The sunset made me smile today. Purple and red and orange, so many colors. I take this town for granted sometimes, and forget why I stayed.


----------



## foxmusk (Apr 25, 2011)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/97735-Rave-Easter-and-love


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 25, 2011)

A good ol' fashioned yakity sax sequence in a cartoon.



It was MLP. Help me D:


----------



## Leon (Apr 25, 2011)

Waking up to an easter basket filled with candy. Haven't gotten one in years, and it surprised me that my mother got me one.


----------



## Ley (Apr 25, 2011)

My mom getting me an egg filled with candy, a piggybank, and a stuffed rabbit. <3


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Apr 25, 2011)

Finishing a paper and slow-cooked baby back ribs.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 25, 2011)

A puppy licking my face, some candy, some pickles, watching Jurassic park, and winning at LoL.


----------



## Ames (Apr 25, 2011)

Watching a reptile down a whole shrimp and regurgitate the complete exoskeleton intact.


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Apr 25, 2011)

Girls, Evil, Good. The normal stuff.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 25, 2011)

Victory over the debate with my parents.


----------



## Shico (Apr 25, 2011)

A pair of geese and their pack of small fuzzy goslings in a field near the road on my way home from work.


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Apr 25, 2011)

I haven't smiled today, all I have done is constantly frown.


----------



## Xegras (Apr 25, 2011)

Paul'o'fox said:


> I haven't smiled today, all I have done is constantly frown.


 
<.<
>.>

This made me smile today.  :V


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 25, 2011)

My mom flipping out because of wrong coffeecups. The irony...


----------



## Morgoth (Apr 25, 2011)

The first sunny day without on and off rain in over a week, and I finally fixed my hot tub.


----------



## Thatch (Apr 25, 2011)

I could talk with people I like.


Shut up, little things matter >:c


----------



## Ad Hoc (Apr 25, 2011)

Peeps.

Like, actual peeps, not the candy. Our new chicks (future laying hens) came today, all healthy and active. =D Terribly cute, too.


----------



## HeySerg (Apr 25, 2011)

This.
http://28.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lek0bqK29a1qa9irko1_500.gif


----------



## Citrakayah (Apr 25, 2011)

I bought another new lens :3


----------



## MaskedJackal (Apr 25, 2011)

My professor said he "wanted to see all A's" on the quiz. 'Turns out every answer on the quiz was A. :3


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Apr 25, 2011)

My last pack of these things. =3


----------



## Takun (Apr 25, 2011)

I got a great grade on an exam I thought I bombed.


----------



## Grey Wolverine (Apr 25, 2011)

HeySerg said:


> This.
> http://28.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lek0bqK29a1qa9irko1_500.gif


 
That, and the fact that the results came back from a shooting competition I was in Saturday. Its my first time shooting it and I was using my .22 rifle at 200 yards. I scored a 156 out of 200, not to bad for a first time. Also th fact that Easter is over. It's one of my least favorite holidays. Why? The damn bright colors give me a head ache.


----------



## SwingandaMiss (Apr 25, 2011)

The moment I remembered I'm not a furry.

That's always a highlight of my day.


----------



## BTA (Apr 25, 2011)

My ex found out that his Versace sunglasses that he paid $140 for were fake.

I lol'd too


----------



## Tycho (Apr 25, 2011)

nothing

I never smile

EVER

:|


----------



## Grendel (Apr 25, 2011)

I am eating the popcorn and enjoying it immensely. It's deliciousness is bringing a smile to my face.


----------



## Fling (Apr 25, 2011)

Talked with a friend I hadn't heard from in years. It made me smile :3


----------



## Spatel (Apr 25, 2011)

alcohol, reese's pieces, and rewatching my favorite episodes of ds9


----------



## Itakirie (Apr 25, 2011)

The epic war over a bag of jellybeans in my small 3 by 6 foot kitchen. It ended in a truce and me being accidentally punched in the jaw.

c:


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 25, 2011)

Bizarre ER. That's one hell of a place to get you finger stuck, darn McDonald's toys....


----------



## jcfynx (Apr 25, 2011)

A cute high-school boy. ;d

Heeeee.


----------



## Bir (Apr 25, 2011)

I got to see my best friend.. haven't seen her in a while. We went bowling.


----------



## Leon (Apr 25, 2011)

Woke up today feeling randomly chipper. So I was smiling randomly as I walked to work


----------



## Carta (Apr 25, 2011)

A baby.

My friend teached his niece (that is about 2 years old) that I am a bad person and should be hurt whenever possible. Then I, that had not been informed of this fact, tried to say hello to the kid (that was being held at my head level) only to receive an endless barrage of the cutest punches you could imagine right in my face. 
I couldn't stop smiling but hell, the kid could punch.


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 25, 2011)

leon said:


> Woke up today feeling randomly chipper. So I was smiling randomly as I walked to work


 
So did I, oddly enough. 
But then by 3:00 I felt like shit so... yeah. /wrist.


----------



## Branch (Apr 26, 2011)

went to starbucks. walked back home. felt bad when a homeless man asked for change, and i had none. looking at the starbucks cup, i felt like a douche. i pulled a 5 out of my wallet and handed it to him. he smiled, said thanks, and gave me back two toonies.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 26, 2011)

Carta said:


> A baby.
> 
> My friend teached his niece (that is about 2 years old) that I am a bad person and should be hurt whenever possible. Then I, that had not been informed of this fact, tried to say hello to the kid (that was being held at my head level) only to receive an endless barrage of the cutest punches you could imagine right in my face.
> I couldn't stop smiling but hell, the kid could punch.


That is the cutest thing I have read today. So I guess that made me smile x3


----------



## Larry (Apr 26, 2011)

Branch said:


> went to starbucks. walked back home. felt bad when a homeless man asked for change, and i had none. looking at the starbucks cup, i felt like a douche. i pulled a 5 out of my wallet and handed it to him. he smiled, said thanks, and gave me back two toonies.



This post made me smile.


----------



## Radiohead (Apr 26, 2011)

My friend came by today and brought me a basket full of these. She also brought me cigarettes and weed. She tries so hard to act like a "cool older sister" type and she worries endlessly about me. I just wish I could help her out some way other than getting her candy on foodstamps, lol.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Apr 26, 2011)

1. FAF

2. My skype friends.

3. Finding a 20 Euro bag of weed that was inside a half pack of cigarettes that someone dropped by accident.


----------



## Panthura (Apr 26, 2011)

What made me smile today? SIX's comment "Your posting style, choices of words, sentiments, and logical reasoning; they're impressive." It's nice to have recognition once in a while.


----------



## VoidBat (Apr 26, 2011)

Walking through a church while wearing a t-shirt with the sigil of Baphomet.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 26, 2011)

Chatter with my "undead sweetheart" lol. She is awesome, we came to the conclusion if we ever get married, its going to be zombie themed, complete with mosh pit reception :3 God damn.

(lol no she is not actually dead)


----------



## SnowFox (Apr 26, 2011)

Corto's posts made me smile. That's probably the only time I've smiled today. I don't do genuine smiles all that often because I'm a miserable bastard.



Lead Jester said:


> (lol no she is not actually dead)


 
But you still _would_, wouldn't you?


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 26, 2011)

SnowFox said:


> But you still _would_, wouldn't you?


Her and I go to dates dressed as zombies at times. Seriously. But thats close as to dead I'd go for.


----------



## Grey Wolverine (Apr 26, 2011)

This conversation with my Math teacher:
Teacher: Where's the decimal point?
Me: Its invisible, can't you see it?
Teacher: No.
Me: Precisely.
Teacher: Evan, stop.


----------



## Cam (Apr 26, 2011)

Having a blunt <3


----------



## Azure (Apr 26, 2011)

Cam said:


> Having a blunt <3


Dude. Peach White Owls.The BEST.


----------



## Morgoth (Apr 26, 2011)

The ending to Dr. Strangelove where he says  "Mein Fuhrer! I can walk!",  although the part where Major T. J. "King" Kong was riding the rocket made me smile as well.


----------



## Cam (Apr 26, 2011)

Azure said:


> Dude. Peach White Owls.The BEST.


 
White grape games.

Cigarillo, or full cigar, either is PERFECT <3


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 26, 2011)

Smelge's fursona. 

If that didn't make you smile, you suck as a human being. :v


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Apr 27, 2011)

Getting extra credit on a music quiz by writing a joke.

Q: What chord is this *notes on staff* A: Ab minor (What do you get when you toss a piano down a mineshaft?) He put a little star next to it and a +1 next to my score on top. I got a professor with a sense of humor. :3


----------



## Mentova (Apr 27, 2011)

This song

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=keLVVzekMbU

Don't mock me =[


----------



## Rouz (Apr 27, 2011)

I found out ED lives.

Also I went to an park and *swung on SWINGS*


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 27, 2011)

A guy. :3
Then I passed out on him and frowned.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Apr 27, 2011)

A random black dude high fived me out of nowhere, for no real reason XD


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Apr 27, 2011)

Not what, but who.  JerJer did.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 27, 2011)

Lilith, the Great Dane. She thought it'd be a great idea for all 60 pounds of her to sleep right on top of me. Oof. But she's adorable so I smiled at that. She was just so adamant that I was obviously a pillow.


----------



## theinkfox (Apr 29, 2011)

this afternoon when i was napping (very rare) my sis and my niece came to visit us
then when i woke up, found my sketchbook opened and with a portrait of me sleeping made by my niece and a "love you" below the drawing


----------



## Tun (Apr 29, 2011)

There were two guys offering free high fives to people in front of the train station, it was pretty sweet.


----------



## MusicFreakBoi (Apr 29, 2011)

Adam Lambert. 'Nuff said *fangirls*


----------



## Folgrimeo (Apr 30, 2011)

Just an FA moment. I drew a pic of one of my watchers. He noticed it and loved it, then proceeded to fave 10 of my submissions. So not only was seeing "10F" this morning awesome, but the favorites section on his userpage is filled with my art for the time being.


----------



## Azure (Apr 30, 2011)

[yt]m9tWYaujtD4[/yt]


----------



## Morgoth (Apr 30, 2011)

The thought that I am going to be getting This when I graduate early did the job pretty well.


 You all know your jelly   :3.


----------



## Kiru-kun (Apr 30, 2011)

Both a pedo joke a I pulled on a friend (I'll explained if asked)


and Actfur updated :3


----------



## Rouz (Apr 30, 2011)

Had my last class of the semester before finals, and I moved up from Silver to Gold in Starcraft. My micro has improved dramatically.


----------



## Aetius (Apr 30, 2011)

Butchering the Horde in Warsong Gulch.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Apr 30, 2011)

my baby farted.. it was louder than ive ever heard my husband or myself do. i was proud and smiled. why i was proud but i had the biggest grin on my face for about an hour.


----------



## Calemeyr (Apr 30, 2011)

I saw an episode of South Park where Cartman joins NAMBLA. Hilarity ensues.


----------



## OutcastBOS (Apr 30, 2011)

In my math class, we had to draw some graph thing. One that I drew had one side curving up, and the other curving down. My friend decided to draw Gandalf in the middle saying "You shal not pass" and holding the staff where it split. He said he got the idea from a demotivatoinal poster he saw, but I smiled anyway.


----------



## Folgrimeo (Apr 30, 2011)

Pics please, that idea is too awesome to be restricted to words.


----------



## Kiru-kun (Apr 30, 2011)

I made a podcast co-host squee with just my voice :3


----------



## LLiz (Apr 30, 2011)

Justin Bieber apparently got egged last night at a concert here in Sydney!


----------



## Yazure (Apr 30, 2011)

"accidentally" closing My Nyan cat window that had around 9k seconds. god it was driving me insane.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 30, 2011)

this song, orange pekoe tea, thai noodles, rum, and watching the sun rise.


----------



## Otto042 (Apr 30, 2011)

Went for a run to relieve stress.  Shirtless.  After I just shaved.  I was so white, I think I blinded people I ran past.  I was smiling the whole time :3


----------



## Commiecomrade (May 1, 2011)

Sitting down, watching TV, and eating two microwave angus burgers. For some reason, that was great.


----------



## Tissemand (May 1, 2011)

Just reading FA today made me giggle a few times.

Other than that, I had more smiles yesterday.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (May 1, 2011)

Waking up next to my bf in our new flat =3


----------



## Discord Nova (May 1, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uh6rVCksoYw

I fucking cried


----------



## Destiny (May 1, 2011)

i smiled today just because i felt like it.


----------



## Grey Wolverine (May 1, 2011)

Having a nice bonfire. Burned down the old swing set.


----------



## Smiley_V (May 2, 2011)

Finding out I don't have to go to jury duty tomorrow while eating a Spicy Bite from 711.


----------



## Thalassa (May 2, 2011)

It sounds pethetic but, seeing the landmaster from starfox get rear ended.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (May 2, 2011)

Bin laden's death.


----------



## gullarm (May 3, 2011)

I have been feeling kind of down lately, and two things happened to make me smile, Just wanted to know something that has brightened up someone Else's day.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 3, 2011)

Today I got a practise document for business documents reviewed today. It was in fact, a rather hard assignment and proved to be pretty complex. I heard that it actually did pretty well, save for a few _tiny_ errors that can be fixed in a small change of habit.

I also did the actual final assignment today and it was pretty damn easy in comparision! This made me pretty Happy and I'm looking forward to the result.


----------



## Cain (May 3, 2011)

Indoor football.


----------



## Paul'o'fox (May 3, 2011)

karate, no surprises there.


----------



## Gavrill (May 3, 2011)

A changed relationship status.


----------



## Azure (May 3, 2011)

Early morning dubstep :V


----------



## KatWarrior (May 3, 2011)

My own epic fail of putting salt in my coffee instead of sugar. Hey, I can laugh at myself.


----------



## Citrakayah (May 3, 2011)

My car keys were stolen, so I was angry until I saw some wannabe "Gangstas" getting searched by the police. I had to laugh.


----------



## Tissemand (May 3, 2011)

Just found Shenanigan's comics and I can't stop smiling now x3


----------



## Dreaming (May 3, 2011)

FurAffinity. Well, it makes me smile anyday <<


----------



## Tabasco (May 3, 2011)

Creating this monstrosity in spore. My skill in creating abominations is rising.


----------



## iKnitPies (May 3, 2011)

Blues said:


> Creating this monstrosity in spore. My skill in creating abominations is rising.


Those nipples made me smile.


----------



## Tabasco (May 3, 2011)

iKnitPies said:


> Those nipples made me smile.


 
They're poison-shooters. :3c


----------



## Unsilenced (May 4, 2011)

Looking at this forum and seeing as the line up of recently posted in threads: 

"What made you smile today?" 
"Abortion"
"Euthanasia"


----------



## Waffles (May 4, 2011)

If it counts, me getting some AMAZING WIP sketches for two commissions, my friend pimping me in a journal on FA and getting a ton of new watchers and people wanting story commissions, and I made two new friends. So yeah. But school sucked :V


----------



## Gavrill (May 4, 2011)

Staying With Vegas

baww


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 4, 2011)

The young lass at the burger bar I go to remembers my daily lunch order. It's pretty nice going up to get your lunch, and your mind is pretty much read and you get what you're after without having to ask. :3c


----------



## Tomias_Redford (May 4, 2011)

Gibby's avatar :3


----------



## Tabasco (May 4, 2011)

Successful troubleshooting! \:3/

Fuck you, MSN. I win.


----------



## Gavrill (May 4, 2011)

Novio by Moby and helping around the house. Oh, and the puppy. What a weirdo.


----------



## Grey Wolverine (May 4, 2011)

Knocking down my gym teacher today. When we were playing kickball I decided to run into him. So I rolled into his legs and he said "Evan, that's a detention." I said "Hey, your in the game." he said "Damn"
I had success.


----------



## Mentova (May 4, 2011)

When I got my FAF avatar working as an animated spray in TF2.


----------



## Catilda Lily (May 4, 2011)

Getting a letter from my grandfather saying I make his life good because I go on walks with him and I am patient with him. My mother and step father telling me they love me are proud with what I have done with my life and my friend and I planning to go to a really good sushi place on Sunday.


----------



## Tissemand (May 4, 2011)

Spoiler: You probably shouldnt read this






Spoiler: Not even joking...



I fapped and I smiled while orgasming.


----------



## lanelye (Jul 7, 2011)

Knowing I am going to have dinner tonight with my daughter and grandson.


----------



## johnny (Jul 7, 2011)

I bought some hemp cigarette papers, and the Russian cashier was all like "well, I don't know, but my room mate tell me these are the best rolling paper.", he was laughing, we were laughing, it was great. :3 I love the beach


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 7, 2011)

http://satwcomic.com/proud-finland
This really cracked me up today. It made my day


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Jul 7, 2011)

A commission my boyfrand got done.


----------



## Sar (Jul 7, 2011)

[video=youtube;guura8EmsG0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=guura8EmsG0&feature=related[/video]
Waking up to this.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 7, 2011)

Jared said:


> A commission my boyfrand got done.


 
aww yusss <333
y aren't u on yim

Although technically yesterday, someone I commissioned a long time ago said I had an outstanding commission I barely remember and offered me a refund. What a sweetheart.


----------



## Inciatus (Jul 7, 2011)

Skift's avatar made me smile


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 7, 2011)

Inciatus said:


> Skift's avatar made me smile


 
this post made me smile!

Check out the person who did it on FA! gallery is full of adorable c:


----------



## Monkey (Jul 7, 2011)

Making cookies in the faculty oven and doodling Vervets on a very important document.


----------



## LunaSnowwolf (Jul 7, 2011)

the randomness of Skirt ruffles and a blowing ground vent, OH and laughing at the woman trying to push the skirt/dress down and hopping no one saw..
priceless!


----------



## brandondmorris1 (Jul 7, 2011)

My co-worker he is very funny, with his jokes makes me laught every day XD.


----------



## Carnie (Jul 7, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bT8nSbpQSLs&feature=channel_video_title

This amazing man, oh god.


----------



## Folgrimeo (Jul 7, 2011)

Seeing this cute otter photo in the "Awww" section of Reddit.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 7, 2011)

The Kung Fu hustle scene where the 2 street thugs try to take out the old lady with the knives. Gets me everytime.

[yt]9QBF-uqqF1M[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 7, 2011)

I was watching Futurama. Does laughing count as smiling?


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Jul 7, 2011)

Playing with my puppy c: He always makes me smile.

Oh, and my dad bought me some crunchy Cheetos today. That was cool.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 7, 2011)

Sollux said:


> I was watching Futurama. Does laughing count as smiling?


 
It should, I mean, you smile when you laugh most of the time.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 7, 2011)

My totodile in heart gold found a shiny leaf like 30 minutes into playing. I was really happy. c:


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Jul 7, 2011)

Skift said:


> My totodile in heart gold found a shiny leaf like 30 minutes into playing. I was really happy. c:


 
FFF I am filled with jealousy!! D:


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Jul 7, 2011)

Folgrimeo said:


> Seeing this cute otter photo in the "Awww" section of Reddit.


 
I think that's called an awwtter. :V
That's so cute I think my heads going to explode.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 7, 2011)

Nightfire Tiger said:


> FFF I am filled with jealousy!! D:


 
even more awesome: i've played through that game twice and restarted 3 times and that was the first time I'd gotten a shiny leaf AT ALL

and last night i saw a shiny rattata but accidentally killed it


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Jul 7, 2011)

Skift said:


> even more awesome: i've played through that game twice and restarted 3 times and that was the first time I'd gotten a shiny leaf AT ALL
> 
> and last night i saw a shiny rattata but accidentally killed it



I've never seen a wild shiny :c But my friend got a damn shiny Heatran.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 7, 2011)

Nightfire Tiger said:


> I've never seen a wild shiny :c But my friend got a damn shiny Heatran.


 
I changed my clock to go hunting for a wooper (too impatient to wait for night hurrdurr) and it was the first encounter. How weird!


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Jul 7, 2011)

Skift said:


> I changed my clock to go hunting for a wooper (too impatient to wait for night hurrdurr) and it was the first encounter. How weird!


 
Well, a shiny's a shiny, so I'd take just about anything! And Rattata's pretty cute, too.

Did you ever find a shiny Wooper?


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 7, 2011)

Nightfire Tiger said:


> Well, a shiny's a shiny, so I'd take just about anything! And Rattata's pretty cute, too.
> 
> Did you ever find a shiny Wooper?


 
nope but if i did then i would HAVE to catch it. failure just is not an option. Wooper is adorbs.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Jul 7, 2011)

Skift said:


> nope but if i did then i would HAVE to catch it. failure just is not an option. Wooper is adorbs.


 
And it's one of the few shinies that doesn't have kinda of an orange or green hue to it.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 7, 2011)

Nightfire Tiger said:


> And it's one of the few shinies that doesn't have kinda of an orange or green hue to it.


 
True, or isn't just plain ugly. Like shiny rattata is yellow. Ewww.


----------



## The Ranger (Jul 8, 2011)

Today morning when I was washing my bike some girls passing by watched my bike and they were like â€˜wowâ€™, cool bike. That made me smile a little and a bit proud too.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Jul 8, 2011)

What made me smile today?

When my new (and first) mate said he loved me :3


----------



## Zenia (Jul 8, 2011)

It is a little silly... but when my mate told me that he gets to name and decide the fate of a villager in his game... and he told me that he is going to name her 'Zenia' and then marry her. <3 <3 Awwwww! I am still smiley and he said that this morning.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Jul 8, 2011)

Ferrus Wheel.
That is all. :>


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jul 8, 2011)

Actually watching Friendship is Magic on TV instead of YouTube videos. I guess it's because it made the show much more real.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jul 8, 2011)

The notion of there being not only an Elder wand, but the Father Elder wand, even the GODFATHER Elder wand.
Them being severely unnecessarily overpowered, Pertrificas totalus implodes people.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 8, 2011)

That otter mentioned before. DAWWW


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 8, 2011)

I was looking at a sellers feedback on ebay as their feedback wasn't 100% (It's a rule of thumb I have) and one person had left them negative which read "Didn't shipping to me" The seller replied with "Did shipping to you!" and then just went on to say it wasn't his fault the postal service messed up. Anyway it was the first part of the sellers reply which made me chuckle. Probably the funniest reply I have ever read on ebay.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 8, 2011)

it's sunny and raining. i love that.


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 8, 2011)

the sound of this dog going through the weavepoles is hilarious

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RWb2cYyMS6k&t=8m5s


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 8, 2011)

Clayton said:


> the sound of this dog going through the weavepoles is hilarious
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RWb2cYyMS6k&t=8m5s


 
ahaha AARARAARARAA

that made me smile.


----------



## Dr. Durr (Jul 8, 2011)

Hopefully it rains by my house.
It feels like the sun moved in next door,


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 8, 2011)

sleepin and talkin with gurlfrand

and ponies of course.


----------



## Zenia (Jul 8, 2011)

I went to the kitchen this morning... and one of my roommates actually cleaned it!


----------



## ShayneBear (Jul 8, 2011)

the owner of a dog I'm training gave me a birthday card (few days early, but she says she didn't know if she'd see me before tuesday) and $100 gift certificate to my favourite restaurant


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 8, 2011)

There was a sign in the Home Depot advertising "supreme white caulk".


----------



## Bliss (Jul 8, 2011)

Some Walmartians are actually kinda cool. 

... or I have very special tastes. :-D


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 8, 2011)

i found out why the dogs freak out every night.


----------



## Tao (Jul 9, 2011)

I watched Mandrill Maze videos


----------



## 00vapour (Jul 9, 2011)

Finally found *good *housing for next year signed and ready 4 months ahead of time.


----------



## Wreth (Jul 9, 2011)

Listening to some calming music set to moving images of things I appreciate simple beauty in.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 9, 2011)

everything. i don't know why. i've just overly happy today. probably because i smoked my first cigarette in 3-4 months. Sooooo good.


----------



## Plantar (Jul 9, 2011)

A long day's yard work, and getting my paycheck cashed in.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jul 9, 2011)

The view from the bottom of a 100m waterfall surrounded by cliffs. It took an hour to hike down there and the view was spectacular


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 9, 2011)

I FOUND OUT HOW TO MAKE MY POKEWALKER REGISTER STEPS WITHOUT WALKING

FUCK YOU, POKEWALKER

I AM WISE TO YOUR BULLSHIT.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Jul 9, 2011)

Skift said:


> I FOUND OUT HOW TO MAKE MY POKEWALKER REGISTER STEPS WITHOUT WALKING
> 
> FUCK YOU, POKEWALKER
> 
> I AM WISE TO YOUR BULLSHIT.


 
<offtopic> Well, if it works like any other pedometer that I've ever seen, you could pull it apart and wire a momentary switch into the step-recognizer, and then you just push the button infinity billion times. Downside: One thumb will get really buff. </offtopic>

<ontopic>Nothing. I did a really dumb thing yesterday (don't ask) and now I perpetually feel like shit. </ontopic>


----------



## Ley (Jul 9, 2011)

COFFEEEEEEEEE 83


----------



## Ley (Jul 9, 2011)

Skift said:


> I FOUND OUT HOW TO MAKE MY POKEWALKER REGISTER STEPS WITHOUT WALKING
> 
> FUCK YOU, POKEWALKER
> 
> I AM WISE TO YOUR BULLSHIT.



skift I have one of those eternally moving clocks with a pendulum. I taped my pokewalker to that. ;3


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 9, 2011)

Nineteen-TwentySeven said:


> <offtopic> Well, if it works like any other pedometer that I've ever seen, you could pull it apart and wire a momentary switch into the step-recognizer, and then you just push the button infinity billion times. Downside: One thumb will get really buff. </offtopic>
> 
> <ontopic>Nothing. I did a really dumb thing yesterday (don't ask) and now I perpetually feel like shit. </ontopic>


 it doesn't, you have to move it in a circular motion as if it was in your pocket and you lift, step forward, and lift again 


Ley said:


> skift I have one of those eternally moving clocks with a pendulum. I taped my pokewalker to that. ;3


jelly


----------



## Sar (Jul 9, 2011)

Concluding my scanner is fucked.


----------



## Inciatus (Jul 9, 2011)

Skift said:


> it doesn't, you have to move it in a circular motion as if it was in your pocket and you lift, step forward, and lift again


you could attach it to a pet's leg

I calculated the tension between the fin and the tube of one of my rockets at 332m/s (Mach 1) caused by drag on the 3mm x 50mm contact area of the fin. It wasn't very much, only 14.8N.


----------



## Azure (Jul 9, 2011)

WIFI BUS WIFI BUS GOGOGOGO ELECTRICAL OUTLETS AND SUGAR AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 9, 2011)

Inciatus said:


> you could attach it to a pet's leg


 
The other dogs would eat it.


----------



## Mentova (Jul 9, 2011)

I apologized to a friend and now I feel a lot better. :3


----------



## Azure (Jul 9, 2011)

SKIFFY YOU MADE ME SMILE TODAY *BIG HUGE HUGS*


----------



## Zenia (Jul 9, 2011)

Cookies n Creme ice cream. So delicious and the Breyers kind was on sale for $2.99.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 9, 2011)

Azure said:


> SKIFFY YOU MADE ME SMILE TODAY *BIG HUGE HUGS*


 
AW AZURE YOU MADE ME SMILE TOO WITH YOUR PEBUTTNESS


also making me happy: SUPERNOVA MTN DW


----------



## Inciatus (Jul 10, 2011)

Most of the things Skift posts make me smile. Skift's avatar and species make me smile as well.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 10, 2011)

every time you post i get a boner smile, inciatus


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 10, 2011)

Sorry for doublepost but it's a new day and MONKEY IS AT MY HOUSE OMG


----------



## Lemoncholic (Jul 10, 2011)

Opened a cupboard, so much apple juice

I'm pleased somewhat easily


----------



## Inciatus (Jul 11, 2011)

I shouted "boo" at the cat while it was staring at another cat and scared it.


----------



## Eske (Jul 11, 2011)

After having the crappiest crap day I've had in a while, on my way home from the store I met up with a stray kitty I see around a lot.  :3  
She came running to me purring and meowing when she saw me, like I'm an old friend.  That always makes me smile.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 11, 2011)

Monkey sprawled out on the couch with the puppy sleeping on her tummy. I want to take a pic but the camera is broken.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 12, 2011)

I hear thunder 
I love thunderstorms


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 12, 2011)

Monkey and I went to the zoo, then ate at a sushi bar, and then at midnight (her birthday) we were in Wal-Mart looking at MLP toys and making complete fools of ourselves.

That's so much more fun to be an idiot if you've got someone there to join you.

(Speaking of which she picked a Pinkie Pie toy and I picked Gilda and was just like LAME-OOOOOOO and she was like "NOT SO FAST I'MMA THROW YOU A PARTY" and just...shenanigans.)


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jul 12, 2011)

The offer to design the lighting for Grease Lightning! I Accepted


----------



## Azure (Jul 12, 2011)

Kitty time!!! We have more fun with just a string than would seem possible.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 12, 2011)

my introduction thread from 2008

IMMA RAINBOW HYENA NAMED SHENZI RAINBOW AND I'M ECCENTRIC AND DO *things* ALSO A THERIAN


haha wtf me


----------



## Azure (Jul 12, 2011)

Skift said:


> my introduction thread from 2008
> 
> IMMA RAINBOW HYENA NAMED SHENZI RAINBOW AND I'M ECCENTRIC AND DO *things* ALSO A THERIAN
> 
> ...


 2008 you makes me smile x3

2008 me, shit, who was that


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 12, 2011)

Azure said:


> 2008 you makes me smile x3
> 
> 2008 me, shit, who was that


 
NEEDS MORE LOLRANDOM

oh jeeeez. what a year, what a year.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Jul 12, 2011)

Just ate a chocolate pudding cup.

Life is damn good.


----------



## Sar (Jul 12, 2011)

My friend order photoshop off amazon and it didnt come. 
Complained to the seller and got a replacment shipped out.
One week later, 2 packages come. (both photoshop)
Friend gives me one of the packages as a present.

Friend gets hug for making me so happy. I get free photoshop. Win!


----------



## Chironex (Jul 13, 2011)

One of the boots took a bet to put a large dip in and smoke at the same time...mindful the he has never done either before, he turned green and puked up all of his morning chow.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jul 14, 2011)

We finally have chocolate yoghurt in the fridge!


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 14, 2011)

Chilling out a bit from my passive aggressiveness last night. 

I just hate having to answer the same questions over and over again but then I suppose some people just don't know and ask anyway, thus making me less than pleasant.

So I chilled out and thought "eh, not their fault".
Now I am happy.

I am being intentionally vague :V


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Jul 14, 2011)

Watching my cars odometer turn over 279,700 miles.


----------



## anora (Jul 15, 2011)

Hello,

All of you have a good topic to discuss here. Nice to see this.. 
I met my best friend today and make fun a lot...


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 15, 2011)

intro of this


----------



## Bloodstainwrench (Jul 15, 2011)

When I finally managed to find my hat after 2 days of finding it.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Jul 15, 2011)

Finding a Euro-import Mercedes in the junkyard with a cool warning triangle mounted in the trunk lid. That trunk lid also belongs to me now.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Jul 15, 2011)

Completing two full pictures today


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jul 15, 2011)

The Alabama Song by The Doors.

It's sounds weird but it's so CATCHEH


----------



## Littlerock (Jul 15, 2011)

Went to pet stores today, took my kitty Mack with us. All of the old ladies were petting him and squeeing "D'AWW LOOK AT THE KITTY WALKING ON A LEASH, HE IS SO CUTE" and many meows were had.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 15, 2011)

everything, fuck

nothing bad has happened today what is going on


----------



## Ley (Jul 15, 2011)

working for eight hours with a bunch of army dudes and parents friends in a hot backyard YEAH.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 15, 2011)

Guitaring like a mad cunt. B)

Well, it's been a while and I'm rustier than a thing that is rusty, so it's more like a noobcunt. Pardon my French. Learning Jimi Hendrix: Purple Haze, btw. Wooo!


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Jul 15, 2011)

Jesus :V


----------



## Nargle (Jul 15, 2011)

Seeing Basil this morning absolutely thrilled to wake up and be alive.

Having Skittles snuggle up against my arm and fall asleep.

Drinking hot cocoa with a huge mountain of whipped cream on top.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 15, 2011)

NARGLE'S BACK NARGLE'S BACK I AM THE HAPPIEST OMG 

NARGLE

(this is shenzi btw x3)


----------



## theLight (Jul 15, 2011)

Edited for personal security purposes.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Jul 15, 2011)

Watching my friend shatter a car window with a piece of porcelain.


----------



## Nargle (Jul 15, 2011)

Skift said:


> NARGLE'S BACK NARGLE'S BACK I AM THE HAPPIEST OMG
> 
> NARGLE
> 
> (this is shenzi btw x3)


 
Omg Shenzi =D <3


----------



## 350125 GO! (Jul 15, 2011)

Your signature.


----------



## Eske (Jul 16, 2011)

My mother-in-law just got home with a surprise for me -- a 3-disk Animal Planet documentary about a baby panda.  :> 

I have no idea what it will even be like, but it made me smile anyway.  <3


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 16, 2011)

Eske said:


> My mother-in-law just got home with a surprise for me -- a 3-disk Animal Planet documentary about a baby panda.  :>
> 
> I have no idea what it will even be like, but it made me smile anyway.  <3


 
That is awesome! I remember one time when I was younger my little sister gave me a book and said "I saw your other book like this but I spilled milk on the pages" and gave me a brand new book about dog breeds. 

Thinking about my little sister makes me smile. She's pretty awesome.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jul 16, 2011)

Re-reading my introduction


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 16, 2011)

I was supposed to spend a couple of days on a boat trip, but our boats fridge broke, and i got home earlier


----------



## Tabasco (Jul 16, 2011)

Dodging a hangover.

Cheeseburgers with pepper jack.

Simple things.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Jul 16, 2011)

My puppy's reaction when my parents came home from a three-day long vacation.

And I'm going to be smiling even more in a half hour when dinner is ready- tacos with homemade taco dip, chips and salsa, and brownies for dessert.


----------



## Dj_ArticFox_One (Jul 17, 2011)

This song I sang in church
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tu9a9z_zkJ0
oh and also this song I found yesterday
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Dy_4fL_i9w


----------



## Milo (Jul 17, 2011)

actually yea, I'll admit seeing nargle here made me smile a bit. 

but this made me smile first! (not the title, I rather enjoy bill murray)


----------



## dickstamper (Jul 17, 2011)

Nothing yet. Just my normal boring day.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 17, 2011)

Watchin K-On! with Jared |3


----------



## Milo (Jul 17, 2011)

Skift said:


> Watchin K-On! with Jared |3


 
japanese loli school girls? no WAI, how original!




jk, I hear it's good. :I


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 17, 2011)

Milo said:


> japanese loli school girls? no WAI, how original!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is, surprisingly. I like it more than Azumanga Daioh at least. And jeez are the instruments well drawn and thought out. They even had an entire episode dedicated to Mio's obsession with left-handed instruments because it took her a long time to decide on a bass (due to being left-handed).

It's got some moeblob stuff in it but imo it's more humorous than anything on, say, comedy central.


----------



## General-jwj (Jul 17, 2011)

I was talking with a friend of mine as another guy was putting stuff away in his car. The friend sees the guy coming back, and tells me with a straight face "just wait a second, I gotta drop this coat when he comes back". Then, when the guy arrives in front of him, he takes the coat and throws it to the ground. Turned out it was the guys coat.
My friend then turns back to me with his best troll face impression and says "careful planning is key to success"


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Jul 17, 2011)

The success replacing the last 7 of 10 faulty capacitors in an older Dell Optiplex. Then booting it up and finding it runs like a brand new computer.


----------

